# GT: Denver Nuggets (22-17) @ Utah Jazz (28-15)



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

> After two games with Carmelo Anthony and Allen Iverson both on the floor, the Denver Nuggets like what they see.
> 
> The Nuggets look to extend their current win streak to a season-high six games when they visit the Northwest Division-leading Utah Jazz on Friday.
> 
> ...


I think because the Jazz lost to Memphis in their last game @ home, that we can come out on top of this game, but it will be a great game to watch, we just desperately have to pick up on our defensive end, because at the moment it is really bad to watch them let opponents into the basket for easy hoops, we need to stop that !!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Wish I could watch this, but I'll be listening with league pass. This will be a great game.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Tonights the night fellas. but melos4life I dont think Utah losing to Memphis means we should beat them I think that Utah will prolly be looking for a win even more bc they are prolly pissed off they lost to Memphis. This is going to be one hell of game to watch, Im expecting a back and forth game all the way down to the wire and im not gonna miss a minute of it.

I had to move my other TV in the room and hook up a cable splitter bc the damn Australia Open Finals are on at 930 tonight and I gotta watch my girl Serena take out the Number 1 ranked Sharapova. So ill have em both on tonight.

GO NUGGETS!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Just over 1 hour until tipoff


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> Wish I could watch this, but I'll be listening with league pass. This will be a great game.


Aren't you getting the free preview?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Husstla said:


> Aren't you getting the free preview?


league audio pass, sorry.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> league audio pass, sorry.


I think he was saying NBA league pass is having a free preview so why arent you just watching it

But I think you said something about not being able to get cable in your dorm or something right?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

and were off....

Nuggets strike first

2-0 after two iverson fts

make that 4-0 after and iverson steal!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like Melos shot is comin back 2-2 with 1 3pter 

13-9 Denver


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Is it online? I don't have digital cable here.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Steve Blake 3!

Not doing so great defensively but we still got a 23-14 lead and thats all that matters


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Steve blake is so nice


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Is it online? I don't have digital cable here.


yah i dont think the online preview is free. I think its only the cable thats free right now


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Our defense is looking pretty bad right now but Our offense is still better then Utahs giving us a 25-21 lead


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Refs are really whistle happy early 

Utahs got a 3 pt lead at the moment


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets close the qtr with a 9-2 run

Nuggets up 36-32 after 1.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuugets up 6

42-36
8mins to go in half


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Melo is jus dominating right now with 24 points

STUPID STUPID FOUL by JR gives the Jazz some more points but its all good bc the Nuggets are still up 

67-62 at the half

and OT: im proud to report Serena Williams just took the first set 6-1 over Sharapova and broke her first serve of the 2nd set.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

What a great night so far Serena just won the first Grand Slam of the year and the Nuggets have for the most part been beating up on the Jazz

The Jazz did jus make a run to cut it to 4 we need to go on are own run and start to put this game away


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets up 91-87 after 3. 

Would of been up 7 if it wasnt for a Harpring 3 at the end of the qtr.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

NENE is strugglin out there right now 2 bad TOs in a row and were all tied up.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Carmelo is such a ballhog.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They finally play defense, and then they stop rebounding. No wonder Karl doesn't have hair.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Tied at 106, Denver got some luck.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This game more or less comes down to who wants it more. And if Carmelo will stop being boneheaded.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Camby missed two, and a foul on Nene. This game is probably over.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

IVERSON FOR 3!!! 1 point lead for Jazz


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

And Iverson with the lay-up! one point for denver!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

a foul on nene, ugh. Boozer shooting for the lead.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

utah by one, damn


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

That was prolly one of the worst calls ive ever seen. Boozer shoved NeNe to the ground.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Melo turnover so were forced to foul.

Prolly better we have the last shot anyways the way our defense has played.

Nuggets down 3


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well thats the game an ugly miss by blake damn we should of won this game. ahhh well


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

carmelo anthony dribbles the ball off his foot.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I can handle losing but going down 1 in the last minute because one of our players gets flat-out shoved in the chest with both hands? Come on, that ruined the game for me.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The Nuggets basically proved that their better than the Jazz, and that they still need work on defense and in execution. Hopefully the improvement will come.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> The Nuggets basically proved that their better than the Jazz, and that they still need work on defense and in execution. Hopefully the improvement will come.


I seriously wonder what this team would be like if Marcus Camby would have an injury today like K Mart does.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Husstla said:


> I seriously wonder what this team would be like if Marcus Camby would have an injury today like K Mart does.


Don't even think about it. He is the defense right now. They can lose Iverson or Melo before him, I think.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> The Nuggets basically proved that their better than the Jazz, and that they still need work on defense and in execution. Hopefully the improvement will come.


Right, seeing as AK went out and a rookies Ronnie Brewer and Paul Millsap stood up and fought against ya. :lol: This game proves the nuggets are better than the jazz? The last time I looked, the jazz won. Melo dribbled it off his leg and Dwill made clutch FT no matter how you look at it.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Right, seeing as AK went out and a rookies Ronnie Brewer and Paul Millsap stood up and fought against ya. :lol: This game proves the nuggets are better than the jazz? The last time I looked, the jazz won. Melo dribbled it off his leg and Dwill made clutch FT no matter how you look at it.



Kirilenko sucks this season if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Right, seeing as AK went out and a rookies Ronnie Brewer and Paul Millsap stood up and fought against ya. :lol: This game proves the nuggets are better than the jazz? The last time I looked, the jazz won. Melo dribbled it off his leg and Dwill made clutch FT no matter how you look at it.


I'm not one to make excuses normally but that foul on Nene was blatantly ridiculous, will you give me that much?


----------

